# How much rock do I need???



## simonk15 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am new to the Cichlid world. I am starting to setup my first 55g Cichlid tank. My question is about rock to put in the tank. I am in Texas and it seems that holey rock ( a variety of Limestone) is the preferred rock to use around here.

How much do I need, or should I buy for a 55g tank? I know in the Saltwater world, they suggest a pound of live rock per gallon of water. is this the same in freshwater?

I have seen some warnings about the weight of the rock potentially breaking the tank. Is this a serious concern? and if so what can be done to mitigate this issue.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't really say how much to buy as I'm new to the hobby. But here is a video for you..... Usually clears up the question of how much the bottom of a tank can take....






Now I'm not suggesting a ton of rock. Use your discretion :lol:


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends on what kind of Cichlids. Mbuna require lots of rocks. If Mbuna, you should probably stack rocks about 50-75% of the way high in your tank. If peacocks/haps, I would stack 25-50% high and leave a decent amount of sand open for them to dig around in.

If South American Cichlids, then you don't need a lot of rocks. Just one here and there mixed with some plant life.

I have about 70-80 pounds of river rock in my 55 gallon peacock/hap tank which seems about right. I might add another 20 pounds.


----------



## Reemer (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm no pro, but just make sure to only use the Texas Holey Rock on African cichlids. It raises the Ph and New World Cichlids don't like that so much.

I'm pretty sure at least, can anyone else confirm?


----------



## simonk15 (Apr 5, 2012)

I do plan on getting some Mbuna, and probably a couple of Frontosas


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

simonk15 said:


> I do plan on getting some Mbuna, and probably a couple of Frontosas


Sounds like you have some decisions to make. I suggest picking one fish that you absolutely must have and post in the lake malawi subforum to get some suggestions on fish that will go well with it. I'm not an mbuna expert, but there are some guys over there that really know their mbuna and can help you narrow things down and make good fishkeeping choices.

I think holey rock would be an excellent rock for mbuna.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

simonk15 said:


> I do plan on getting some Mbuna, and probably a couple of Frontosas


Forget the frontosa in a 55g. Just go with more docile(so to speak) mbuna and 1m/4f...

Then just have enough caves that everybody is happy.


----------



## simonk15 (Apr 5, 2012)

after some Frontosa research, I agree with y'all that they are likely a bad idea.


----------



## simonk15 (Apr 5, 2012)

picked up about 60lbs of Texas Holey Rock last night, seems like it's not a lot of rock


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

simonk15 said:


> picked up about 60lbs of Texas Holey Rock last night, seems like it's not a lot of rock


It all depends on size of the holes. I have lots of different pieces of holey rock and while some of them are about the same size dimension wise the weight difference between them can be quite a lot if one is more solid with little holes and the other is wide open with holes so to speak.


----------

